# For sale Truth SM



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Morning everyone. Up for sale is a Truth SM. Great condition and mechanically perfect. 9/10. Pouch and tags are all included. 330.00 shipped via PayPal. Thanks for looking


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)




----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

bump with price drop. 310.00 shipped


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Please close


----------

